# Roll Out Awnings For Slide Outs



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Any recommendations? Thinking of installing on 301bq slideouts.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

villui said:


> Any recommendations? Thinking of installing on 301bq slideouts.


A wise choice. Will save you from a bit of cleaning and debris removal. They can be a bit expensive. Nevertheless I would recommend AE.

Eric


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Any recommendations? Thinking of installing on 301bq slideouts.


A wise choice. Will save you from a bit of cleaning and debris removal. They can be a bit expensive. Nevertheless I would recommend AE.

Eric
[/quote]

x2 on the AE. And if you can swing the $$$ go with the ones with the full wrap cover (enclosed cover). Much nicer looking when closed and does a much better job of protecting the fabric.

Valuable in the rain and around leaves/pine needles. Also helps in the heat by reducing the heat absorption on the slide tops


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I have fully enclosed Carefree slide-out toppers on my 2012 301BQ. When I researched last year it was toss-up between A&E and Carefree. Ended up with Carefree due to cost. I have had no problems.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

DFG said:


> I have fully enclosed Carefree slide-out toppers on my 2012 301BQ. When I researched last year it was toss-up between A&E and Carefree. Ended up with Carefree due to cost. I have had no problems.


The Carefree Kover 3 is a nice enclosed slideout awning at a resonable cost.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we had them installed just before going into winter storage, so have not camped with them yet. The man gave us piece of advice: if the wind is making them make noise, put inflated beach ball under them...stops the noise.


----------

